# dynamark part # help



## trailwart (Dec 14, 2014)

trying to help my old man get his dynamark back into shape. i have had no luck finding info on his machine at all.
model# 5360 8100
serial# 913983
code 5263

looking for oem part # for belts. i understand they went bye bye many years ago.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

take the old belts to an ope shop and see if they can match them up to some new belts


----------



## trailwart (Dec 14, 2014)

dad has had this since new. the drive belt has been replaced many years ago and is not right size as the part was no longer available according to part store. the belt used now is to short, no adjustment can be made an clutch is inop. when moved to drive it takes of. dad is disabled and im now the operator and its to dangerous for my liking, ive battled with it the last few years but enough is enough. figured with the internet, the oem# or lengths would be an easy search, but its proving difficult.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know if this will help but I found this,

https://www.smallengineequipmentparts.com/brand/dynamark/belts


There must be some way to measure what you need?
Or else buy another just a bit larger?

I guess you don't have a manual for it yet?
It might list the part number or size.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so the new belt needs to be 1/4 to 1/2 inch longer?


----------



## trailwart (Dec 14, 2014)

no manual, blower is at dads about 100 miles away. if i strike out on part number before next weekend i will use some rope or string to measure.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Does it have 2 belts on it?

Sears list this parts diagram but it is for a 826 model.
If you had a part number we could probably find one, if not an original a replacement belt.


DYNAMARK Snow Thrower Parts | Model 826 | SearsPartsDirect


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, I guess it only has one belt.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

trailwart said:


> trying to help my old man get his dynamark back into shape. i have had no luck finding info on his machine at all.
> model# 5360 8100
> serial# 913983
> code 5263
> ...


 what is the number stamped on the top of engine starter cover ?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Belts*

Here's a suggestion if you don't locate the correct belt: link belt. I've been using one on my wood jointer and some other power tools for a few years now with very good success. By adding or removing links you can them pretty much any size needed, though I've not tried one on a blower yet.
Be aware though, if you have any pot metal pulleys, they don't take too kindly to link belts.

This is what I'm talking about:
Search results for: 'link belt'
They are available in different widths so insure you get the right one if you try it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Here's a suggestion if you don't locate the correct belt: link belt. I've been using one on my wood jointer and some other power tools for a few years now with very good success. By adding or removing links you can them pretty much any size needed, though I've not tried one on a blower yet.
> Be aware though, if you have any pot metal pulleys, they don't take too kindly to link belts.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:
> ...


Cool, I never heard of those before.
I wonder how they would work on a blower or old lawnmower.

What do you do, just take out links till you get your size? 
That one says the total length is 5'. Just take a piece out and you hook it to the next link?

That is 5', could you make 2, 2 1/2' belts out of the one?


----------

